# Plywood cutting



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

When your cutting out you ply wood those lines that are on the plywood do you have them horizontal or vertical. I don't have that much know ledge but I'm wanting and needing to learn


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Post a picture to illustrate your question.

I'm not 100% sure what you're asking, but my guess would be to answer vertical if you're talking about the grain of the surface layers.


----------

